# High Uintas (Mirror Lake Hwy) Elk Hunting



## KRH

Hello everyone, I'm a new user so I apologize in advance if my following questions have been answered, based on my searches it doesn't look like there has been a discussion on this particular area too recently. 

Anyway, I'm a lifelong whitetail hunter from the mid-west who moved to Utah three years ago. I've been successful in the spike units, but now I want to focus on killing a respectable bull during the archery hunt. I know respectable is subjective, but I'm not talking about a 350 bull. I'd be happy 290-310. FYI I didn't draw a LE tag, just OTC archery this year.

I've been doing a good amount of scouting this summer in basins and drainages with no or few trails within a 20-30 mile radius east of kamas. I've found good, but not great sign, and not in the numbers I'm hoping for. I've been primarily at elevations of 8,800-10,200.

I'm not asking for anyone's favorite spots, I'm willing to put in my own work but if anyone could give me some pointers on general areas to continue scouting I would really appreciate it. I'd also be interested to know what kind of elevation, vegetation, water type, etc. I should be looking for. 

Also, I'm primarily a solo hunter and in great shape. If there's anyone in need of a partner and is willing to trade some tricks of the trade for some help carrying out a downed animal please let me know. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Renegade

I hunt that area every other year. There are good bulls and cows in that area. You just have to find them, which can be tricky, but towards the end of the general archery season, they start to become more vocal & easier to find. My success up there has been during the first week of the season and the last week of the season. 

Early, you need to find wallows or other water sources and sit & wait. You might have (beef) cows show up, but the elk will come to water holes when it's still hot at any time during the day.

Late, blow a bugle once in a while, and cow calls more often. I've had calfs come into my cow calls looking for their ****ty mothers who just kicked them to the curb and went chasing boys. You may not want to shoot one of them, but by then, they are still bigger than most midwest whitetail does. They will help you locate more elk.


----------



## bow_dude

The elk up in that area are scattered and are high and low. I have spent many years hunting them and know of several places they hang out, or have in years past. You just gotta put in your time and keep looking. You will eventually find them. Keep in mind they are very nomadic. We (my partners and I) would move into an area we liked and then do a shotgun approach. We would all head out in different directions looking for sign. Then when we came back to camp, we would compare notes. Lots of time and miles were put in to learn of their locations.


----------



## KRH

Renegade and Bow Dude, thanks a lot for the insight. Good luck this year.


----------



## dadams41

pm sent


----------



## LaytonArcher

I mainly hunt the Uintas. Henry's Fork drainage is good. Things heat up toward the the last week of the hunt. As has been stated.

Need more info PM me. Working on my credibility!

LA


----------



## KRH

Thanks Dadams and LaytonArcher for your input, much appreciated


----------



## goonsquad

I hunt the area and it is often hit or miss. The elk seem to not be in large herds and like dark holes of hellish fallen pines. 
I haven't seen as much sign this year, but I have been scouting the lower areas. The heat has been keeping them high I think.


----------

